# Lex's best pubs in Cork



## Firefly (17 Feb 2010)

I think we know The Long Valley tops the list for Lex...but what about a top 10? Over to you Lex-meister


----------



## DeeFox (17 Feb 2010)

Are we talking just Cork city or can County be included too?

In the City:
The Roundy always has a good atmosphere and a nice outdoor area with heaters and low window sills for sitting on.
The Mutton Lane Inn is nice before it gets too crowded - candles on tables and lots of nooks.


----------



## Mpsox (17 Feb 2010)

The Long Valley for lunch (mmmmmmmmmm, Sandwiches)

Dan Lowreys  

Wallis's in Midleton


----------



## danole (17 Feb 2010)

Ditto The Long Valley......luvit!!


----------



## missdaisy (17 Feb 2010)

I'd put Tom Barrys and The Oval on the list aswell!


----------



## Caveat (17 Feb 2010)

I love a good pub.

But it has to be a *really* good one for me to bother.  

This Long Valley place keeps coming up - maybe a trip to Cork is in order? I'm sure we can find a few other things to do while we're there....


----------



## ivuernis (17 Feb 2010)

Mutton Lane Inn
The Oval
Sin é
Crane Lane
Tom Barry's
Callanan's
Dennehy's
The Roundy

Pity the Bodega revamp is ****e because I used to love the old Bodega


----------



## Niall M (17 Feb 2010)

Would add The Castle to the list too....


----------



## galleyslave (17 Feb 2010)

I'd second dennehys. Sin e is good too, but gets very  crowded.


----------



## Lex Foutish (17 Feb 2010)

Firefly said:


> I think we know The Long Valley tops the list for Lex...but what about a top 10? Over to you Lex-meister


 
Hi Firefly. I hope you don't think that I have alcoholic constipation (that I can't pass a pub!) 

I had a bit of a think about this one. I've been in a good few over the years and, my top ones would probably be something like this.....


16 The Lion's Den
15 Longboats (The Temple Inn)
14 Barrys (Douglas)
13 Larry Tompkins
12 The Idle Hour
11 Spailpín Fánach
10 Crane Lane
 9 Jim Cashman's
 8 The Mutton Lane Inn
 7 Costigans
 6 Fordes
 5 The Corner House
 4 The Castle Inn
 3 Dennehy's
 2 The Ovens Bar
 1 The Long Valley

We all seem to have fairly similar pubs. 

Nothing could touch The Long Valley for me. The total eating, drinking, Bohemian experience!  

Barry's in Douglas wouldn't be everyone's cup of tea. You'll get a good mix of people in there but you'll always find a few posers and langballs there too. I like it at weekends, though. We ended up there the last time S.L.F. paid a pastoral visit to us. Crane Lane is a great spot late at night. I agree with Dee about The Mutton Lane Inn but it's very intimate. I used to go to The Lion's Den back in the 80's after City matches to watch Serie A highlights on Channel 4. I used to love Sir Henry's on a Sunday evening as well but I'm going back a few years now. I love the sloping floor in The Corner House, especially after a few pints. The smoking area in The Castle is class.  Dennehy's is one of the best if you're meeting two or three people and I love the buzz in The Ovens Bar. I'll probably think of somewhere else later that I didn't put in but the ones listed are pretty much it.

If ever we have a Cork AAM night out, we won't be stuck for choice!


----------



## Lex Foutish (17 Feb 2010)

Caveat said:


> I love a good pub.
> 
> But it has to be a *really* good one for me to bother.
> 
> This Long Valley place keeps coming up - maybe a trip to Cork is in order? I'm sure we can find a few other things to do while we're there....


 
Cav, if ever you come to Town, we'll take you to The Long Valley and you'll never want to see home again! 

Yes, there are plenty more things to do in Cork but, sure, why would you bother when you spend all your time in the best pub in the world? (And, if you did leave us eventually, you'd go home wit a quare accent, biy. Dee know what I mean, like?)


----------



## Mucker Man (17 Feb 2010)

I love the Hi-B for a couple of pints of Murphy's while the wife is shopping.


----------



## Lex Foutish (17 Feb 2010)

Mucker Man said:


> I love the Hi-B for a couple of pints of Murphy's while the wife is shopping.


 
I never took to the place but it's a fairly unique spot. I had a pint there a few months ago.


----------



## Mucker Man (17 Feb 2010)

Hi Lex,

The Hi-B gets a lot of bad press, I would think from people who never drink there.
I also like the Chateau on Patrick St, again for a quiet pint.


----------



## Lex Foutish (17 Feb 2010)

Mucker Man said:


> Hi Lex,
> 
> The Hi-B gets a lot of bad press, I would think from people who never drink there.
> I also like the Chateau on Patrick St, again for a quiet pint.


 
Yeah, Mucker Man, you're right ther about The Chateau. The night S.L.F. was in Town, I told him I'd meet him in The Long Valley. They weren't serving food when he got there so I ended up meetimg him in The Chateau. We had a quart there and then we went to Larry Tompkins' and ended up in Barry's in Douglas, as he was staying out that direction.


----------



## mathepac (17 Feb 2010)

A quick suggestion. There is an opportunity here for people of a poetic / comic bent to compose a verse in support of a particular watering hole or group of habitués or both. The alternative is a potentially stale and sterile thread of competing lists. My contribution is the first verse and we need nominees for judges (a modicum of moderators?).

I suggest prizes for the most humorous submissions as follows :


 1st Prize - A night’s drinking in the top watering holes as nominated by Lex
 2nd Prize - A weekend’s drinking in the top three watering holes as nominated by Lex
 3rd Prize - A bank-holiday weekend’s drinking in the top five watering holes as nominated by Lex
  (Note: Terms & Conditions Apply, under 25’s only if accompanied by an adult, do not try this at home)

*Dem Bars Where I Oft’ Times Did Pee
*
 (aka A Few Places Worth Gettin’ Locked in in Cork Wit De Langers, Biy, to the air of a vaguely familiar song from down south somewhere)​ 
How oft’ do my thoughts like some pansies take fright
To the top of some barstool and stray,
To those days when my drink-impair’d vision seem'd bright
‘Ere I dreamed that my mind would decay.
When my heart it still worked like a porther pump
Down the Mardyke if Murphy’s was free,
Where I drank and got laid on the days I got paid
In dem bars where I oft’ times did pee.
Where I drank and got laid on the days I got paid
 In dem bars where I oft’ times did pee.​


----------



## Firefly (18 Feb 2010)

Lex Foutish said:


> 16 The Lion's Den
> 15 Longboats (The Temple Inn)
> 14 Barrys (Douglas)
> 13 Larry Tompkins
> ...


 
Great list. I'd add Dan Lowery's on McCurtain Street and also Cissy Youngs on Barrack st. There's also a class place Pat Buckley's - just up past John Buckley's sports shop (over Opera House bridge). Pat is the owner and she doesn't serve Beamish (you wouldn't like her) as it's brewed on the South Side!! Her pub is about 100 yards on the North Side! No women's toilet - she gives a key to her upstairs toilet in her gaff.


----------



## JJ1982 (19 Feb 2010)

Just a note on the toasties from the Long Valley, cos they deserve it! There is NO sandwich like a toastie from there. They all get done on the same grill, they all have too much and too much cheese and are just yum! I think I need to find a mid week excise to grab lunch there soon!

I like the following pubs

The Wayside Inn (Cloghroe)
The Idle Hour
and

The Old Oak of a saturday night for the entainment value provided by the clientele!!


----------



## Lex Foutish (20 Feb 2010)

Yeah, JJ, I love seeing a good band in The Oak.


----------



## Niall M (23 Feb 2010)

If looking for breakfast on a sunday morning go to the sextant, you be be rolled out of ther afterwards....


----------



## Firefly (23 Feb 2010)

Niall M said:


> If looking for breakfast on a sunday morning go to the sextant, you be be rolled out of ther afterwards....


 
..into the river


----------

